# Looking for outdoor events for our coffee van. Suggestions please?



## cliffeden (Aug 3, 2012)

We are looking for outdoor events to attend this year in the Midlands and London areas with our eye-catching VW Transporter coffee van. Anyone with any suggestions/contacts please! See what we look like at http://www.volkscafe.co.uk


----------

